# UKLA Pump



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all

Just refurbing a Gaggia Classic for my partner's Mother and the pump is rather corroded. Would the following be a suitable replacement?

eBay UKLA Pump


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i sell the pumps on ebay with item number 180615484180 , also any other internals you need, seals, switch etc.

regards

Mark


----------

